
Flying Cars Are Closer Than You Think - samsolomon
http://www.theverge.com/a/verge-2021/marc-andreessen-horowitz-verge-interview
======
samsolomon
> The price of cities relative to the price of not being in cities continues
> to grow. I think that’s going to be a major political stress. I actually
> think that explains a lot of what’s happening in this election.

Interesting way to look at things. Someone in rural Ohio would have many more
opportunities in a major city like New York, but they can't move there. They
can't afford it.

